# The Somali girl is growing quickly now!



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't posted any photo's of the Somali baby since she first came home and was tiny! here she is at almost 4.5 months and growing super quick now!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

wow she is stunning


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

munchkinpie said:


> wow she is stunning


 is also a little monkey! into everything.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So pretty :001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh she is stunning a little lady!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Just stunning! Those eyes :001_tt1:


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Stunning is the right word. She is simply stunning, her eyes are mesmerising..


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

There are definitely not enough Somalis in the world!
(I had one myself many years ago).


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

What a beautiful cat!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> There are definitely not enough Somalis in the world!
> (I had one myself many years ago).


I agree! they are often overlooked....shame as they are such a wonderful and unique breed  My mother has had them since 1986, cant imagine life without a Somali! (although my heart does belong to the Norwegian Forest Cats)


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Stunning *IS* the only word to describe her.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I just have to agree with what everyone else has said she is *stunning *:001_wub:

_off to do some research on Somali cats_


----------

